# Streaming with Canon T3i?



## dakotashaynel (Nov 8, 2020)

I have an old Canon T3i that i've recently tried with the Canon EOS webcam utility, the program itself obviously has some issues. (ie; latency, frames not matching camera output) 
HOWEVER
It DOES output pretty much the correct quality, 1080p 30, 720p 60, VIA the A/V digital output.

The HDMI output only mirrors the picture that is displayed on the LCD screen of the camera, and once plugged into a HDMI capture card, does just that. (ive tried Magic lantern with it, it doesnt force the correct preview)

I was wondering if anyone had any idea if I were to use a *USB FEMALE* to *HDMI MALE* adapter cable, if I could bypass the webcam utility and plug straight to the capture card, for the same preview I get with the webcam utility.


----------

